# How many layers of thera band gold?



## samtherammer (Oct 30, 2015)

How many layers of thera band gold should i do?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

A lot of target shooter use one with 3/8 steel ammo

I like using 2 layers tapered from 1 inch .857 of inch and 44 and 50 cal lead or rocks


----------



## samtherammer (Oct 30, 2015)

romanljc said:


> A lot of target shooter use one with 3/8 steel ammo
> 
> I like using 2 layers tapered from 1 inch .857 of inch and 44 and 50 cal lead or rocks


Hey dude thanks, how about these? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hawks-Thera-band-gold-25-20mm-tapered-single-11-in-long-catapult-slingshot-/221654321143?var=&hash=item339ba087f7:m:mk2FrMYv82F6nXXBwO-KRhQ


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yea that is what people use .
I just buy the thera band gold 5 foot piece and cut it to size with roller cutter the pouch and all of that can be found on ebay .
All depends if you want to take the time to cut them . Put the pouch on 
Or just buy them all ready precut like that ..
I just like doing it all myself even if it's a,little time consuming..
Simple shot .com has all of that stuff also ..
The band's precut with pouches attached .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I cut about a dozen TBG bands at a sitting using a roller cutter and cutting pad (in my case Fiskers but there are other makes as good). I also use Alliance Sterling wide big office bands, they're about 15mm wide and opened up the ones I use are good enough for 3/4 butterfly (but I cut 'em down for 31" draw, drawn at 90% or so). I find the Alliance bands are about as good as TBG for the Alliance bands are thicker rubber...at least the ones I got. Using the Alliance bands I don't have to fuss with cutting them other than to length. They would not be powerful enough to launch effectively 1/2" lead however, that's a pretty heavy round.

More than two layers of TBG may cause a congested situation at the fork upon release...too much going on in a small space.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been using single tbg straight cut 1 in. Wide about 10 1/2 in from pouch to fork . This both 3/8 and 7/16 steel pretty fast . Shaved a few tail feathers of a crow them .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Single TBG 25 to 17 mm 8 inch pouch to fork 42 inch draw for 3/8 steel and small hex nuts.. and double the bands for hunting with larger ammo..


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

samtherammer said:


> thanks, how about these? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hawks-Thera-band-gold-25-20mm-tapered-single-11-in-long-catapult-slingshot-/221654321143?var=&hash=item339ba087f7:m:mk2FrMYv82F6nXXBwO-KRhQ


Hey Sam, if you use the "Mouse over image to zoom in" on that guy's 'pouches' you will see in the middle how the leather he's using is showing signs of "cracking" and

seems 'pretty thick' to me for good pouches. Ok it's Theraband Gold, but as a set-up... I would be making my own and getting Kangaroo leather for the pouches! Thin, supple, strong as all heck which gives you a good grip of your ammo before you let fly!

DB


----------

